# Making babies



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The first 2 pictures are from yesterday. Another long beard is messing up the fun in the second picture. Last picture is from this morning. That's three times in less than a week I've seen them breeding in the back yard. Fun to see it.


----------



## Steel-Addicted (Apr 24, 2016)

Cool......turkey porn!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> The first 2 pictures are from yesterday. Another long beard is messing up the fun in the second picture. Last picture is from this morning. That's three times in less than a week I've seen them breeding in the back yard. Fun to see it.


LOL pervert.... Seriously you get to see a rare sight...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Might need to report this thread! It's got to be a violation of the TOS somehow


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> LOL pervert.... Seriously you get to see a rare sight...


Ha ha, it's rare for sure. Very lucky to have the view out back for sure.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Those are some rare great pics Bobk.
You need to submit those to ODNR. Bet they would make the yearly handout law/rule booklet.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

dirty old man!!!!!! you could post these pictures on the net and have your own private porn site. I'm sure it would go viral, kinda like the pregnate giraffe, LOL.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> dirty old man!!!!!! you could post these pictures on the net and have your own private porn site. I'm sure it would go viral, kinda like the pregnate giraffe, LOL.
> sherman


Who you calling dirty Sherman. I see you opened it up to take a peek.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Those are some rare great pics Bobk.
> You need to submit those to ODNR. Bet they would make the yearly handout law/rule booklet.


I may send them some. The pics off the camera have much better detail. I forwarded the pics off my phone and they aren't as crisp.








I think they are trying to peek in our windows now.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice pictures Bob. I've taken pictures of turkeys in my yard but I never got any of them breeding. That's something you don't see everyday, especially in your yard.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> I may send them some. The pics off the camera have much better detail. I forwarded the pics off my phone and they aren't as crisp.
> View attachment 233095
> 
> I think they are trying to peek in our windows now.


So you have 'peeping Toms' at your house.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Watched a tom breed a hen in middle of road by our farm 2 weeks ago. Litte early for all this


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bobk said:


> Who you calling dirty Sherman. I see you opened it up to take a peek.


hey I've always been into the birds & bees, lol.
sherman


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 24, 2015)

Hahah great photos. I have been seeing a lot of turkeys in Northeastern Ohio!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

That's pretty cool. Do you ever "talk" to them and make them blue in their faces?

A couple of years ago, my MIL watched a fawn being born, in her backyard, down in WV. At first she didn't know what was happening.
Sometimes when we come up over the h ill on the riding mower, they'll shoot down over the hill and scare the crap outta you. We can't see them coming. They're thick down there.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Also had the privilege last year to watch a fawn being born here at the house out at the edge of the yard and powerline. Was an amazing experience for sure. Especially watching the fawn for its first time ever, stand, take its first 'hops', then steps and finally nursing from momma.
What a great experience.


----------

